# A few pics of a monster.What would he score?



## bigolebuck (Nov 18, 2011)

Been hunting this guy for the second year now.Only comes out at night from the neighbors woods where there is no hunting allowed.Passed on a lot of nice deer to try and get this one.From wayyyyy north of y'all
Had one chance at  him but it was a bit to dark to shoot (archery only area).Oh well... theres always next year


----------



## struttin n ruttin (Nov 18, 2011)

Monster!


----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 18, 2011)

speechless...


----------



## TBear2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Don't blame ya for waitin. You only have to be smarter than him once! What's that fella on the wall score? I'm sayin 160ish.......


----------



## SouthernYankee (Nov 18, 2011)

id try and catch him going back in the mornin near the edge on your neighbours property you probly have a good chance. if hes chasin does just maybe he stay out a little to late one morning


----------



## GA CHEROKEE (Nov 18, 2011)

Cool looking rack.Got some years on'em.


----------



## deerbuster (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks like an old smart buck, and a monster! Good luck with him!


----------



## bigolebuck (Dec 7, 2011)

SouthernYankee said:


> id try and catch him going back in the mornin near the edge on your neighbours property you probly have a good chance. if hes chasin does just maybe he stay out a little to late one morning



Well tried everything and no luck this year.Maybe he'll give me the "1" chance next year.


----------



## MAC12 (Dec 9, 2011)

Don't give up......
Could be by anytime... or maybe a bigger one....
Good luck.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 9, 2011)

He dont seem to have a problem with that flash either!Hope ya get him!


----------



## tournament fisher (Dec 9, 2011)

very nice and very very old


----------



## GaBowOnly (Dec 9, 2011)

200"+  wow!


----------



## Swamprat (Dec 10, 2011)

That buck just might die of old age and he ain't to far from it happening. Hope you get him....solid buck right there.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 10, 2011)

Have you found any of his previous sheds?

It's a shame he only comes around at night. 

Maybe you'll catch him lookin' for love in all the wrong places...


----------



## lcopeland22 (Dec 10, 2011)

He's old and didnt get that way cause he's stupid.  That's an old Hoss right there.


----------



## bigolebuck (Sep 26, 2012)

I've been hunting this buck for the past 2 years and have only 2 encounters with him.Looks like he made another year....heres a few more pics...


----------



## THWACKG5 (Sep 26, 2012)

I just read your last years posts!! WOW That buck would have me in the woods every morning possible! 

Good luck brother!!


----------



## CountryBoy77 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats an amazing buck, one in a lifetime chance at him. Good luck hunt hard i know i would


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 26, 2012)

He needs a few more years.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 26, 2012)

wow


----------



## rockypoco (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks like you have his location pinpointed. Just gota figure out how to get him to show up during daylight.


----------



## sneaking squanto (Sep 26, 2012)

Whoa! Approaching the 200 mark


----------



## treedawg (Sep 26, 2012)

Disgustingly big.....

I am impressed.

td


----------



## uga095 (Sep 27, 2012)

he defiantly isnt camera shy


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Sep 27, 2012)

Speechless...


----------



## ga whackersmacker (Sep 27, 2012)

Mid 60s he is a beast! 200s??? What deer are y'all looking at?


----------



## papachaz (Sep 27, 2012)

just curious, but why are the time and date cut out of the bottom pics?

that is a huge deer no doubt


----------



## MFOSTER (Sep 27, 2012)

nice buck


----------



## varnes7 (Sep 27, 2012)

That a sho nuf MONSTER!!! Good luck man thats a one n a million right there!!


----------



## Jdgreen (Sep 29, 2012)

what a deer..


----------



## ted_BSR (Sep 29, 2012)

WOW.

You have 6 pictures of him rangin from 10 pm to 3 am.

Have you ever seen him in daylight?


----------



## dcinmo (Oct 1, 2012)

Awesome buck !  Thanks for sharing.  Good luck !


----------



## soggybottomboy (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow. Thanks for sharing and good luck next year.


----------



## steph30030 (Oct 2, 2012)

Love the Split Brow!!!
Heck of a buck!!! Good Luck With Him!!!


----------



## BowHard (Oct 2, 2012)

Get him in the rut!!!!! He has to get him some, sometime!! catch him running does between his food source and bedding area obviously you know how to get pics of him. I have a feeling we will be seeing BBD from you in the next month or so. If I were you I would stay away from the area until november.... JS....


----------



## Gulfin (Oct 2, 2012)

Dang! Good luck with that thing! He didn't get that old by being dumb that's for sure. Hope he hangs out a little later for you during the rut!


----------



## FIREMANJIM (Oct 2, 2012)

Looking at the body I would say he is 5 1/2 years old.  Mid 160's  Very Nice Deer but he won't break 170"....A Shooter for sure!!!!


----------



## bigolebuck (Nov 3, 2012)

A few updated pics of this guy....still have not seen him in daylight and hunting every chance I get.He's only been coming after/before hours.....


----------



## struttinsouthern (Nov 3, 2012)

if you know where he likes to  nap @ , I would slip in tight to him in the A.M. and rattle that joker to the rage in the cage brother.


----------



## fishhook100 (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow that is a MONSTER!


----------



## G5BONECRUSHER (Nov 3, 2012)

I think he will gross over 170" . He's a hoss for sure. Hope you get em.


----------



## sleepr71 (Nov 3, 2012)

He has you patterned better than you do him? Maybe try tricking him..have somebody drive you in,drop you off,then drive away...giving the illusion that the danger is gone. Sleepr71


----------



## thereheaint (Nov 3, 2012)

Thats a 200" beast a buck of a lifetime


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 3, 2012)

Score 187


----------



## M80 (Nov 3, 2012)

Last year he was bigger. The pics from this year his one side is much weaker from the other side. Huge deer. I'm not nocking him none. Shooter all day long. Just wished you could have got him last year. Good luck


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 4, 2012)

that deer may die of old age. those old deer are tough to see in daylight


----------



## Stinger (Nov 5, 2012)

Buy a flashlight


----------



## flyfisher007 (Nov 5, 2012)

The deer in my Avatar is the same way, they didnt get that big being stupid


----------



## TOORED (Nov 5, 2012)

"He has you patterned better than you do him."

That's very true. Although I've never shot anything as big as him, I've killed some trophy bucks by completely changing my routine. He, and many other older bucks, expect hunters to enter the woods just before daylight and leave around 10AM to 12PM, then back in the stand at 330PM 'til dark, and mostly on the weekends. And even during the rut they may avoid chasing a doe through the area they know a hunter will be. 

I killed one big buck that I had been hunting hard for 3 years by staying in the stand all day long. I would enter the stand at about 430AM, long before sun up, and stay until after dark. It was hard and my buddies thought I was nuts! (They weren't laughing when I smoked him though). It took me four weeks of doing this before he finally showed up at my stand at 2:00PM. It was during the heat of the rut and he wasn't even chasing a doe. He was milling around eating acorns.

I knew another hunter that killed a big buck by entering some really thick pines where the buck bedded down. He  layed on the ground under a camo sleeping bag (with pine straw covering it) for several hours "sniper" style. He said the deer came bee-bopping along his trail about 3PM and stopped dead in his tracks about 4 feet from the hunter. The hunter said the deer had a look on his face that said, "I just screwed up." It was too late. He blasted him with a barrel full of double 00 buckshot. The deer had a final score of 154. 

Also, I have found that I see more deer during the week rather than weekends. It seems the deer know it's Friday evening or early Saturday morning (when most hunters show up) and Sunday around lunch time (when most of them leave). Tuesdays through Thursdays have been most productive for me.

Hope this helps!


----------



## GTHunter007 (Nov 5, 2012)

Not 200"...but he will gross pretty close to the 170" mark as a typical and have the abnormal stuff come as deducts.  He has right at 180" of bone on his head.  True GA Giant right there.  

Can't believe no one has said it yet...he can't be from GA...they don't get that big here.


----------



## bigolebuck (Nov 22, 2012)

No not quite a GA buck.....
A pic of him from the other day on neighbors land in mid afternoon......one more week of archery here in the northern part of the world....wish me luck....
and for some of you that have never seen  white stuff on the ground......yes that snow......lol


----------



## fairplayboy (Nov 22, 2012)

Exactly right TOORED. Becomes real evident when you see the buck and deer activity on cameras after everyone leaves deer camp on Sunday.  Most of our remaining mature bucks are walking by cameras at night. Eight and ten that have been killed so far were 2.5 year deer; not the bigger, smarter 3.5-4.5 year old deer that remain on cameras.


----------



## DDD (Nov 23, 2012)

Two words.  Mock Scrapes.

When you have a large dominant buck like that, you have to do something to draw him out.  If he thinks that another buck is intruding on his digs, he will change his pattern.  That would be the only way I would think you could bust him out of the habbit.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## bigolebuck (Sep 4, 2013)

Now into year 4 and this guys made it still another year.Guessing he's at least 7 1/2 + years old.Yes it is the same buck as i have a couple pics of his right rear leg and there are two white spots on it in the exact same place as previous years.Tried the mock scrapes last fall but nothing.Did see him out in the fields last fall chasing does in daylight.Thanks all for the great advise.


----------



## GTHunter007 (Sep 4, 2013)

What a brute!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 4, 2013)

He's still a biggun!


----------



## goob (Sep 4, 2013)

Man I truly hope you get him this year. Obviously the time and effort you have already put in is more than most do. And man at the pictures! Great buck.


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Sep 4, 2013)

Hope you get him!! I would love to see some up close pics.


----------



## BigBluff32 (Sep 4, 2013)

There is a picture of this deer next to the term "antler mass" in the deer dictionary!  Best of luck and if you find out you need help shooting him let me know.  I'm known to scare deer to other hunters...


----------



## strutlife (Sep 4, 2013)

He's sporting a "Kennedy rocking chair,!" Nice buck n good luck with him.


----------



## blazer21 (Sep 4, 2013)

I have always said there are some turkeys u just arnt gonna kill, we'll this is one heck of a deer that you are definitely gonna have to get lucky on! I wish I the best of luck!! I surely would chase him till he died of old age!


----------



## bigolebuck (Sep 6, 2013)

Actually looking at his picture again ,might be offspring of the buck in my avatar.....exact same location.Shot the one in my avatar in 2006 with bow and guessing he was about 4 1/2 years old so hope this guys genes are spread about.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 6, 2013)

recent pics is of a serious giant.  hope he slips up on ya


----------



## rondvc (Sep 6, 2013)

Wow, that is a nice buck....


----------



## tinydaniel78 (Sep 6, 2013)

Got a spotlight you can borrow


----------



## bigolebuck (Sep 7, 2013)

tinydaniel78 said:


> Got a spotlight you can borrow



Hahahahaha.........now thats funny $h!t..............


----------



## tinydaniel78 (Sep 7, 2013)

Gotta get the job done man


----------



## Bird Slayer (Sep 8, 2013)

180's


----------



## Mistrfish (Sep 10, 2013)

This is why I go north to deer hunt when I get the chance. Not saying we don't have a few like that but I have a much better chance at them in the bean fields up north.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Sep 11, 2013)

bigolebuck said:


> Now into year 4 and this guys made it still another year.Guessing he's at least 7 1/2 + years old.Yes it is the same buck as i have a couple pics of his right rear leg and there are two white spots on it in the exact same place as previous years.Tried the mock scrapes last fall but nothing.Did see him out in the fields last fall chasing does in daylight.Thanks all for the great advise.



nice post. he has gone down hill a little but a great story. I hope you get him this season. Hvae you ever found any of his sheds.


----------

